# stuck hood on my 1970 gto



## ezrider7011 (Sep 7, 2013)

So when you pull the latch the hood will pop up about an inch but it does not fully release. I do not see how to reach the latch with my hands to manually release it all the way. It looks like the bottom valance can be removed from the outside and maybe i can get to the latch from there. Any suggestions?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

When it pops up, it's coming up against the secondary latch. Try pushing the hood down about 1/4" while pulling on the release handle with your other hand. You should be able to feel the latch release all the way, then you can open the hood beyond the secondary latch position.


----------

